# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  لا ترضعي طفلك وانتي حزينة...

## الوسادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عزيزتــــي الأمـ 

تنصح جميع الدراسات الحديثة الأمهات بالرضاعة الطبيعية 

خاصة فى الأشهر الأولى من عمر أطفالهن، بعد أن ثبتت فوائدها

فى حماية الأطفال الرضع من التعرض للعديد من الأمراض

وزيادة مناعة الجسم أيضا ولإن لكل شىء أصوله، فإن الرضاعة 

الطبيعية أيضا لها أصولها حتى لا يرفض الطفل تناول الثدى أو يتقيأ

اللبن إذا ما بلعه فمن الأخطاء التى قد تقع فيها الأم أحيانا دون أن 

تدرى أن ترضع طفلها بعد قيامها بمجهود عضلى عنيف مثل تنظيف

المنزل أو تعرضها لبعض الإنفعالات النفسية كالتوتر، أو الغضب 

نتيجة وجود خلافات مع الزوج ويوضح أحد مستشارى التغذية 

والصحة العامة والمناعة أن المجهود العضلى أو النفسى العنيف 

للمرأة المرضعة يزيد من نسبة حامض (لاكتيك) فى لبن الأم أربع 

أضعاف، ويستمر فى ثديها لمدة 90 دقيقة قبل أن يختفى 

وهذا بالتالى يزيد من تخمر اللبن فيغير من طعمه

مما يدفع الطفل إلى رفضه أو تقيئه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
ما رح ارضع طفلي وانا حزينة خلص وعد يا وسادة 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اسمو منتدى الأطفال و الأمهات مو و الأباء 
ههههههههه
يللا ان شالله بنعيش و بنشوفك اب شطور*

----------

